# Skillshare groups in Portugal?



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Are there any skillshare groups in Portugal?
You know the type of thing, where people with different skills or talents or labour come together to help others and offer their services for free to other group members.
I don`t mind admitting that in these times of austerity there are a few jobs around my place that need doing but i cannot find the cash to get the professionals in and i don`t have the skills to do them myself.
I`m not looking to get something for nothing.........Well yes i am really but not in the mean sense of the word I really wouldn`t mind helping someone out in return for their help.
It could also be fun, as i invisage a group of like minded people sat round the barbie after a days graft enjoying a few beers with the satisfaction of knowing they have helped someone out.


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Bob, this lady Andrea coordinates Skills Exchange:

Skills Exchange « Community « Browse Categories :: portugalclassified.com

May be worth getting in touch.


----------

